# Flew under the radar



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Not sure who sent this but have an idea. Thank you to who ever you are. Bobalu sticks are pretty good. These are a fat little suckers so the triple torch that came with them will come in handy.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nicely done anonymous

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nicely done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice. Love Bobalu.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Anonymous sure gets around ay!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I wish I could figure out how to send without the PO location stamp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I wish I could figure out how to send without the PO location stamp
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Remailing services.. Be a true ghost.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Alrightdriver said:


> Remailing services.. Be a true ghost.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I'm old-school Nick
I'm assuming you pay to mail it to someone and they remail it for you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I'm old-school Nick
> I'm assuming you pay to mail it to someone and they remail it for you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is pretty much what it is. Never used one myself but I'm sure a Google would find you one. It's a way to hide the sending address.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I'm old-school Nick
> I'm assuming you pay to mail it to someone and they remail it for you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a Google search link. There are several options. Would make the package take longer so you might want to pack with a boveda ..

https://www.google.com/search?q=rem...vil-us&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#xxri=8

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Figured everyone might want to check into that since anon bombs are what this thread wad about. Sorry if i hijacked the thread .. Or started something. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

I've found that if you use someone else's addy for a return, most people won't actually check the postmark.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah, but they can always go on and look at the tracking info...


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I say, Courier Pigeons. A team of them!

I actually travel quite a bit for work and I was thinking it would be awesome to just send a secret bomb from whatever city I happen to be staying in. No tracking that, Jack!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

This pkg was sent straight from Bobalu.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Or just buy in the WTS thread and have the seller mail it direct to the target 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Couldn't you just not put a return addy on the package and keep the tracking # to yourself?


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't do much mailing, so IDK. Just thinking out loud.

Congrats on the goodies!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Couldn't you just not put a return addy on the package and keep the tracking # to yourself?


I have been known to use the IRS return address on some of my bombs...just depends on the postal workers attention to it when you drop off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> I have been known to use the IRS return address on some of my bombs...just depends on the postal workers attention to it when you drop off.


Ahahahahha that'd be hilarious if it was 'returned to sender' for some reason :vs_laugh:


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice work here!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

When someone sends anonymous, it is safe to assume they want to stay that way..IMO..... It sure is a Heart-full way to send a Bomb, that is for sure....


----------

